

PHP community leaders are stepping out and looking to mentor interested parties - jqueryin
http://phpmentoring.org/

======
jqueryin
Here's the direct link to the list of mentors and apprentices:

[https://github.com/phpmentoring/phpmentoring.github.com/wiki...](https://github.com/phpmentoring/phpmentoring.github.com/wiki/Mentors-
and-Apprentices)

